# Fingerprints done in Sydney- applying for police check from singapore



## auslee (May 12, 2014)

Hi everyone im the sponsor, 
my hubby is going to apply for his police check from singapore, but since we are living in sydney at the moment (applied onshore), we needed to get a fingerprint impression and send copies of it with our application in order for singapore to give him his police clearance

Does anyone know where we can do a fingerprint impression here in sydney?? it says can be a police station or accredited institute that does it etc..

Thanks in advance


----------



## meringue (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi auslee!

I'm a Singaporean and just submitted my 820 application yesterday! I got my fingerprint impression done 9 days ago at the High Commission in Canberra, it was really quick, 10 minutes tops, including waiting time. This is for my CoC from SG too.

I got lucky in that we moved to Canberra from Sydney at the start of the month!

I'm not sure where else you can get fingerprint impressions done and hope someone can point you in the right direction. However, if you're ever up for a road trip down to Canberra, perhaps hubby and I can assist you!


----------



## lightningx (Dec 4, 2015)

I was on 820 in Sydney but flew back to Singapore to do the COC instead after I read about the difficulties in doing it over here. I've read that apparently, not every police station does it here. You need to try your luck and sometimes the police officer may not be familiar. Some may take your prints but will not pass them to you but instead they will pass it directly to the Singapore police instead.... So get ready all your documents and forms.

A few points to note:
1) There's no need to produce a letter from your CO requesting for a police check. You only need to submit the initial DIBP letter that acknowledges that your 820 application is valid.

2) Singapore police have a special fingerprinting form that records all ten of your fingers. I'm not sure whether you need to use that or you can use another form. But I think you can download that form and bring it to the police station in Sydney.


----------



## pronto01 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Fellow Singaporeans, 

Greetings! Well I just recently did my fingerprinting here in Sydney. And yes it is true not all Police Station here in Sydney will perform a fingerprinting but there are a few no doubt. Travelling to Canberra my as well fly back to Singapore. Well to cut story short I did it in Manly Police Station. And the Officer was kind enough to hand over the fingerprinting hardcopy to me and I got it posted via DHL and all in all it took one week to get the COC approved and submitted to DIBP. 

Yes the forms are available online via SPF website. Hope it helps and hope to be of service free of course. Cheers Mates


----------

